# World of Warcraft - Calling All Indian Players!



## windrider (Aug 6, 2008)

Do you play World of Warcraft? We are looking for players from India.

Join our community at *groups.google.com/group/wow-india if you play the game or even if you interested in starting the game. We are planning to group together on a single server and plan end game raids. If you know any WoW players please do tell them.

Note: We play on official servers.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Aug 7, 2008)

^^ Thats the problem, I dont play on official servers  I find them costly.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 8, 2008)

im still addicted to WC:TFT on battle.net 
its fun
its fabulous
its FREE


----------



## radonryder (Aug 8, 2008)

yup....
they should go like guild wars..
no monthly fees...
plus wow was'nt all that great in mhy opinion...

ragnarok was way more addictive...
yes i have played on the official wow servers too....


----------



## windrider (Sep 6, 2008)

Ragnarok? 

*puke*

There is a reason WoW is the most popular MMORPG on the planet with 10 million players. If you wanna play head over to Deathwing US PvP, we'll see ya there.


----------

